# Other Forums



## montanabound (Jan 6, 2006)

Does anyone out there belong to other forums ? I'm curious as to how many other forums there are.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Used to be but not since Outbackers

Don


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Nope


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

Guilty as charged. I also visit RV.Net ( http://www.rv.net/forum/index.cfm ), RV Itch ( new forum (( http://www.hybridexplorer.com/rvitch/forum/default.asp )), and I was a moderator for PUX (www.popupexplorer.com when I had the PU). But this one has been my favourite for a while.


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

I am on some archery boards.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

This one keeps me busy enough as it is, no time to moonlight elsewhere


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I belong to a few other automotive and aviation forums, but would never consider joining another RV forum.
That would be like.... well, like cheating on Outbackers! And I believe in a monogomous relationship!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Thought we had to give up all other forums when we joined Outbackers.com?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I thought we had to give up all other aspects of life when we joined Outbackers.com!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> I thought we had to give up all other aspects of life when we joined Outbackers.com!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yea...that too.


----------



## akdream (Mar 21, 2006)

You mean that there are other forums besides Outbackers.com?!?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

akdream said:


> You mean that there are other forums besides Outbackers.com?!?


Rumor has it there are "others" but why even try to confirm it?


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Thought we had to give up all other forums when we joined Outbackers.com?


My dh says I have done just that!


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

When I was doing my generator research, I came across some posts on other boards, from folks here









As for me...it's all Paratroopers, Outbackers & Mustangs


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

I'm only a member of 2 forums.

Outbackers (of course!) and the DIS Discussion forums (Disney), except on the DIS I'm known as Disney-super-mom.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I joined a Keystone forum and while on it I saw a post about this forum so i came here and have never looked back.


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Sexy Momma said:


> except on the DIS I'm known as Disney-super-mom.


LOL!


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

IRV2.com every once in a while.


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

This is the only RV related one but I belong to a few Marine and few LE type forums. I also manage a few websites.


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

I am a member of www.HybridZ.org (Datsun/Nissan Z car forum), and the Kawasaki Vulcan forum on Delphiforums (http://forums.delphiforums.com/kawvulcan). I'm not very active on them here lately though.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Sexy Momma said:


> except on the DIS I'm known as Disney-super-mom.










LOL!

Yeah, I don't suppose that 'Sexy Momma' really fits with that whole Disney image!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## jewel (May 16, 2005)

This is our only RV related forum. I belong to (and post on daily) to a mommy's group. We all started on a pregnancy board 6 yrs ago. We all had babies the sametime, and we all still chat.







Al goes to a Durango board, I also go to a lot of music forums. umm..what else..LOL that's all I can think of right now









Jewels


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Sexy Momma said:


> I'm only a member of 2 forums.
> 
> Outbackers (of course!) and the DIS Discussion forums (Disney), except on the DIS I'm known as Disney-super-mom.


How about just using Super Sexy Disney Momma?


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

A LE forum and f150online.com are my only other vice's. Although, the 150 web site has gotten on my nerves lately... ask a simple question, get FLAMED right away. There are a lot of "younger" truck owners, and their maturity shows. I guess thats why I like this site- a more Mature audience. Its tough to own a truck AND trailer of the Outback quality when you're living paycheck to paycheck. No offense meant to any younger Outback owners- matter of fact, I'm jealous!


----------



## Rich in CO (May 30, 2005)

I love bowhunting, and I also check out Archery forums & a couple Deisel forums.

I have poped in & out of some other RV sites every now and then


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

campmg said:


> I'm only a member of 2 forums.
> 
> Outbackers (of course!) and the DIS Discussion forums (Disney), except on the DIS I'm known as Disney-super-mom.


How about just using Super Sexy Disney Momma?








[/quote]
I LOVE IT! THAT NAME IS PERFECT!
(Plus, we're going to Disneyland once again in October! Soooooooooo EXCITED!)


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Ok...maybe I have a problem. ("Houston....we have a problem!")

I WAS a member of many RV forums to include KEYSTONERV, RV.NET, IRV, and many others. I gave them all up when Vern started this forum a few years back. Here's where you can find me...and some of you already have found me!

OUTBACKERS.COM
TITANTALK.COM 
CRUISECRITIC.COM
CRUISEADDICTS.COM
TiVo Community
SINGLESERVECOFFEE.COM (also a Moderator)
PWCWEEKLY.COM
PWCTODAY.COM
and some assorted Yahoo Groups and and a few other forums I occasionally check.

You can find me easily in most...I'm NDJollyMon!


----------

